# NFS most wanted



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone got it?

I have to admit , im a little disappointed by it. The way you acquire cars is stupid, sometimes the races are very hard to see whats going on due to the special effects, and there is SO much happening on the screen in the way of stats its insane.

That said, the racing is brilliant , the pursuits are awesome, theres so many races and the graphics are brilliant


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I played the demo and thought it was good. Don't think it's worth the full asking price though, so waiting for price to drop first.

Graphics are sweet though. Just got a new plasma telly to replace my 7yr old Sony LCD. It's given my games a new lease of life


----------



## Zijkant (Oct 29, 2012)

vickky453 said:


> Anyone got it?
> 
> I have to admit , im a little disappointed by it. The way you acquire cars is stupid, sometimes the races are very hard to see whats going on due to the special effects, and there is SO much happening on the screen in the way of stats its insane.
> 
> That said, the racing is brilliant , the pursuits are awesome, theres so many races and the graphics are brilliant


Sadly, i must agree, they are totally destroying the concept of streetracing buying, tuning and winning cars...


----------

